# shingle staining systems.



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has found the holy grail of efficiency for pre staining cedar shingles. Spray vs. Dip systems?


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

If this has been discussed before can someone provide a link?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

It depends on what kind of room people have. We would like to be able to dip them but of as right now we can't since we don't have the extra room.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

I have lots of trees and lots of close pins plus a 7yr old to hang them. He works for candy.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

When I tried clothes pins, the shakes fell out. 24" cedar shakes.

Office metal clips work better.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

DeanV said:


> When I tried clothes pins, the shakes fell out. 24" cedar shakes.
> 
> Office metal clips work better.


Good idea! The heavy larger ones seem to always fall out.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

I feel like I'm leaning towards 1x6's sandwiched together and wedging them. I could cram alot into a smaller warmer drying space.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is my system.. http://www.painttalk.com/f2/you-could-say-25151/

Scroll down, not the first picture.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Here is my system.. http://www.painttalk.com/f2/you-could-say-25151/
> 
> Scroll down, not the first picture.


How much did you spend on the clips 
? Finding them to be the most expensive part.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh yeah here are the racks I came up with. I think I could fit 2 and a half bundles per rack.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

goodkarmapainting said:


> I feel like I'm leaning towards 1x6's sandwiched together and wedging them. I could cram alot into a smaller warmer drying space.


That's what we've done, although I was glad we've only done that for "double-sided" houses ( two different types of siding, typically the shingles are for the gables).

One caveat: around here the shingles come at a high moisture content, too wet to finish right out of the bundle. We've had to rack them to dry first, then take them down to finish them. We've only gone to this trouble because the season and the bank demand it. Otherwise, it's better to finish them in situ.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess a dunking method would work, I'd be worried about runs showing through in the stain. 

But I suppose if your using a solid color stain its a hair or two different than paint so not a big deal. Hopefully you don't have to do them like regular stain (transparent).

Never done them before, let us know what your preferred method is/was.

edit:
IF transparent, then I'd definitely spray to avoid runs/sags from pre-staining showing through. Plus it would probably dry faster then if you soaked them all the way through.


----------

